# My friends 4 week old puppy died during spay



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

My friend from out of state called me crying because her puppy died. She said it was only 4 weeks old :blink:. She told me she took it to the vet for its shots and the vet said they could spay her that day. The puppy died during the spay. The puppy was WAY too young to be away from its mom and WAY to young to get fixed. So my question is when is the best age to get your puppy fixed? She had a large breed of dog. I also told her to change vets.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. That's horrible. 4 weeks of age is too young for any sized puppy to be away from her Mother and siblings. I just reread your post and saw you said the same exact thing. Sorry. What a shame. I'd definitely report this vet, and the breeder, for that matter. 

My babies were spayed at 7 months. I wouldn't even think about it before 6 months of age. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you sure she didn't mean four months? It's illegal to sell a puppy before eight weeks in many states. I just can't imagine a vet giving a four week old puppy vaccinations and attempting to spay her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Are you sure she didn't mean four months? It's illegal to sell a puppy before eight weeks in many states. I just can't imagine a vet giving a four week old puppy vaccinations and attempting to spay her.


Ditto. That would be insane.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm. 4 months possible......4 weeks criminal. In my opinion. Really sad either way


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's really sad, I'm sorry.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How terrible sad!  Shame on that vet AND the breeder if that baby was really only 4 weeks old.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why in the world would any vet spay a four week old? Doesn't sound right. Are u sure she was not four months or older? A 4 week old is practically the size of your hand and still getting milk from mom.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to agree - I hope it was 4 months because 4 weeks is criminal, on both the breeder and vet's end. Vaccinating a 4 week old puppy is also pointless. And spaying a 4 week old puppy is even more pointless. And giving vaccinations and spaying on the same day is dangerous, IMO, even if the puppy was 4 mos old.

What state does she live in? In California, it is illegal for anybody to sell a puppy under 8 weeks old. 

I personally wouldn't spay a dog under 4 mos old, with six mos being a more comfortable age for me. Sorry your friend is dealing with this!!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

She lives in texas. And she claims her puppy is 4 weeks old. I guess maybe the vet thought it was older because it was a larger breed dog? All i know is that the whole situation is insane!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lucybabyy said:


> She lives in texas. And she claims her puppy is 4 weeks old. I guess maybe the vet thought it was older because it was a larger breed dog? All i know is that the whole situation is insane!


I find it impossible to believe a vet would not be able to tell a puppy is only four weeks old no matter what the breed.

I think your friend is mistaken or it is a typo.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am sorry that the puppy died.

4 weeks is disgraceful for a puppy to be spayed and vaccinated - never mind being away from its mom and litter mates.

I would report the vet for sure and the breeder.

My girls were spayed at 6 months and 9 months.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That is deplorable! I can't believe a vet in their right mind would think of such a thing. I feel sorry for your friend, as it sounds like she was naiive to normal veterinary practices.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your friend's story doesn't add up. A 4 week old large breed pup is just being weaned onto food at 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think she must have meant 4 months and was distracted by the pup's death. Such a sad thing to happen, even four months is kind of young to be spayed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my....spaying a four week old? That puppy shouldn't have been taken out of the litter till at least 10 weeks, best more. I am shocked that any VET would do this! I would report him immediately, that's a crime.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my....spaying a four week old? That puppy shouldn't have been taken out of the litter till at least 10 weeks, best more. I am shocked that any VET would do this! I would report him immediately, that's a crime.


it sounds like it was a larger breed, so it should have been fine to go to a new home at 8 weeks. 

I hope the OP's friend does some kind of follow up on this. Saying 'oh why don't we just go ahead and spay today' isn't a good idea, regardless of the puppies age, just based on the fact that the pup probably ate breakfast and could aspirate during the spay. 

Very sad for your friend!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know some animals shelters are doing spay neuters on kittens and pups ,born in shelters,as young as 4 weeks old. I don't know what the hurry is to do it so young,most shelters won't let them up for adoption until at least 8 weeks or older depending on health of the animal.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I know some animals shelters are doing spay neuters on kittens and pups ,born in shelters,as young as 4 weeks old. I don't know what the hurry is to do it so young,most shelters won't let them up for adoption until at least 8 weeks or older depending on health of the animal.



I don't think shelters do juvenile/pediatric spays or neuters before 6-8 weeks. 4 week old puppies are just beginning to be weaned no matter what the breed.

Juvenile Spay/Neuter

http://www.petfinder.com/for-shelters/pediatric-spay-neuter.html


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive never heard of anyone doing a spay/neuter on such a young animal...ive heard of 8 weeks but 4! i hope it was 4mo doesnt make any sense. so sad that the pup died


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I don't think shelters do juvenile/pediatric spays or neuters before 6-8 weeks. 4 week old puppies are just beginning to be weaned no matter what the breed.
> 
> Juvenile Spay/Neuter
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/for-shelters/pediatric-spay-neuter.html


They were talking about this in Ohio shelters as far back as 12 years ago. Our shelter didn'[t do them at that age.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you sure it was 4 weeks and not 4 months, i just find it hard to believe that a vet would spay a puppy that young and also give it vaccines at that age. I know in the state of Florida it is illegal to sell puppies under the age of 8 weeks. It's just so sad to hear that a puppy died.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

First of all that is really terrible, I am so sorry for your friend's loss.

But yeah I too am thinking 4 months??? No way any type of vet would spay a 4 week old baby...Let alone the pup shouldn't even be away from its mother yet, and wouldn't have even had all its regular puppy shots yet even, let alone need spayed.

AND, they did it the DAY she came in for just shots? Umm hello, what about fasting??? We just got Nelson neutured today, they did his surgery at 10:30 am....he wasn't allowed food or water after 10pm last night. We had to sign all the paperwork, risks and all, and that we had fasted him for that alloted time period even.

What kind of vet would spay a dog on the spot???? And why would your friend agree to such a thing? I mean I guess if they didn't know they were just going by what the vet says...but if my vet told me that...I'd be like umm no, and wouldn't let the door hit me in the behind... :huh:

So senseless though. I mean I know there always risks. Did they even do a physical on the dog before to see if it was ok for a surgery?? But that is just really terrible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't 4 months kinda young too? Ours were done at 9 months,they hadn't come into heat but I wanted to make sure they were going to be ok w/ aenesthtic. We lost one many years ago durring a spay.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes that is young no matter what the size the dog is. That vet should be reported and his license yanked for spaying a dog at 4 weeks old. So sad that even doctors are stupid and wanting to make that all mighty buck. Beware when you vet wants too many things done to your maltese, get a second opinion. Love to your friend.


----------

